# TSF Shell- Good lord.



## ForwardTwo (Dec 20, 2011)

So I've been trying to make my phone as wicked fast and smooth as possible. Android 4.0.4 did a lot towards that, but I still wanted something that flied even faster.

I tried all the ICS alternative launchers, a lot of the other launchers, and the stock launcher. For me, I was settling on the stock launcher simply because of its smoothness.

Then I stumbled upon TSF UI. Holy balls this thing is fast. It's a 3D interface that flips or spins or fades (Whatever you like.







), and doesn't lag up at all. It simply flows and it's awesome at doing just that. I highly recommend dropping down the money on this one, it's well worth it if you are looking for the fastest launcher. I don't like how the themes are basically non-existent, but oh well.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ForwardTwo said:


> So I've been trying to make my phone as wicked fast and smooth as possible. Android 4.0.4 did a lot towards that, but I still wanted something that flied even faster.
> 
> I tried all the ICS alternative launchers, a lot of the other launchers, and the stock launcher. For me, I was settling on the stock launcher simply because of its smoothness.
> 
> Then I stumbled upon TSF UI. Holy balls this thing is fast. It's a 3D interface that flips or spins or fades (Whatever you like. ), and doesn't lag up at all. It simply flows and it's awesome at doing just that. I highly recommend dropping down the money on this one, it's well worth it if you are looking for the fastest launcher. I don't like how the themes are basically non-existent, but oh well.


I've wanted to try it but $16 for a launcher is way overpriced in my mind.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ForwardTwo (Dec 20, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I've wanted to try it but $16 for a launcher is way overpriced in my mind.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's true, it is kind of overpriced. But after dropping the money on it I realized it's kind of worth it. I've never been so shocked at the responsiveness of a launcher before, especially for how pretty it is with transitions.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I just can't do it. I really want to. If it was like $5 or so I might do it. Maybe even $8


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I just can't do it. I really want to. If it was like $5 or so I might do it. Maybe even $8


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ForwardTwo (Dec 20, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Well worth it, I'm on a different phone, but never liked using a launcher until TSF, fast,snappy,quick screen changes,short cuts galore, must have.
> 
> sent from my wizardry DeLagged BOOSTEDassV2 DX


Agreed completely.

The selection ring used in the tertiary screens is AWESOME. I love being able to just simply lasso some icons up and throw them into a folder with a slick little context menu.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Gotta say... It was worth it. You guys and your tricks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I tell them give me themes other than that stock hellokittie crap and I'll give you my money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Stuff like this is exactly why I love Android. This looks_ really_ good....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I just can't do it. I really want to. If it was like $5 or so I might do it. Maybe even $8


Agreed. I just can't spend $16 on a launcher when other great launchers are much cheaper.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

There's no way a launcher is worth $16. I'm not at all against paying for app, but what does this launcher do that the free, or stock, launchers can't that's worth $16? I'd rather give that $16 to RootzWiki or a dev, or split it among a few.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> There's no way a launcher is worth $16. I'm not at all against paying for app, but what does this launcher do that the free, or stock, launchers can't that's worth $16? I'd rather give that $16 to RootzWiki or a dev, or split it among a few.


It folds your laundry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

I just bought it bc of this thread and i watched the video inside market.

1st impressions -
1) fast as hell, smooth as hell. There is literally no lag. This is the first time i can say this after using multiple lauchers. 
2) Im not a big fan of pressing the big button on the bottom left in order to change which desktop screen your on.
3) transitions are pretty and extremely smooth
4) the widgets that this dev has made for the launcher are extremely buggy and not really functional. I am a big fan of the notepad widget. The music widget has no shuffle function, wtf?
5) Cant resize any widget...pretty big one to me so it gets -1 for this.

For 16 bucks...im going to say...no i dont think its worth 16 bucks in its current form. If this guy put it at like 8 bucks...and fixed a few things. I think he would have a winner.


----------



## Bimochi (Oct 20, 2011)

For everyone saying it cost to much just try it u have 15min to decide if its something you like or not.... I think hands down that there is not another launcher this sick and it will only get better in time and also there are other themes for it not a lot but enough for now till enough of u children start supporting these devs and paying what they ask maybe they wouldn't want so much if more people pay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I am blown away that there is _another_ thread for this launcher.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20753-tsf-launcher-anyone-using-it/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19868-tsf-ui-who-else-is-running-it/



Kancerstick said:


> I just bought it bc of this thread and i watched the video inside market.
> 
> 1st impressions -
> 1) fast as hell, smooth as hell. There is literally no lag. This is the first time i can say this after using multiple lauchers.
> ...


^^^^ I agree with everything said here. 
Conceptually the launcher is cool but sadly it will probably fall off the grid sooner than later. I see it as more-or-less a cheaper competitor to SBF's 3D shell.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

there are a few threads about this launcher that have been merged. That said they all contain praise/criticism as well. To each their own. I like the launcher and don't regularly buy new apps so i didn't have a problem paying the steep price.

As others have said, IMO it will be worth it if it keeps getting features/themes/customization options.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Barf said:


> there are a few threads about this launcher that have been merged. That said they all contain praise/criticism as well. To each their own. I like the launcher and don't regularly buy new apps so i didn't have a problem paying the steep price.
> 
> As others have said, IMO it will be worth it if it keeps getting features/themes/customization options.


This launcher is VERY good. It's going to take some used to not being able to swipe between the screens but I for one am very thankful to even have the option of home replacements coming from the iPhone for the past year. Is $16.80 a little steep for a home replacement on Android, yes it is, BUT I spend more than that a week on coffee and at the end of the week I have quite literally nothing to show for it.....

And you guys will drop $700 on a cell phone but you're afraid of a $17 launcher. To each his own I guess..... I for one am extremely thankful to even have the option.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I used to use this on my WinMo phones and paid about $10 for it back then... I can't see a need for it on Android though. Unless it was less than $5 like everyone else is saying.


----------



## chuckenfoot (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it just my phone or is everything a bit blurry with this launcher?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

If it's faster than Axiom with apex, then it deserves a $16 price tag. But I still would not buy it without trying!

But, i really dislike the UI.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DHO said:


> If it's faster than Axiom with apex, then it deserves a $16 price tag. But I still would not buy it without trying!
> 
> But, i really dislike the UI.


Maybe you're phone sucks, but there is no way I could notice a faster launcher than nova on my phone. It wouldn't be $16 faster that's for damn sure.

And someone said you have 15 minutes to try it, (sorry I'm not my phone and that was another page so screw quoting) I don't think that's really enough time to demo it. If I'm going to make a judgement that quickly about something that's supposedly great and loaded with features, I'll just drop it without even trying it.

I've bought plenty of apps, but never one that cost this much, and a launcher will not be what gets me to break that $5-$7 sweet spot.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

For 16 bucks it better be flawless. After reading the reviews, it's not. Pass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like an advertisement to me....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I just dont see the usefulness of the launcher past the "setup" of the home screens. and that to me is not worth $16. it may take me 10 minutes to create my folders, and place my icons where i want them, and widgets where i want them...thats it. once its done, its done. i am not constantly messing with my home screen setup. i have used the same basic setup for over a year. it works for me and there is nothing in this launcher that tickles my fancy for $16.

glad everyone else likes it though.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

chuckenfoot said:


> Is it just my phone or is everything a bit blurry with this launcher?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The wallpaper is blurry and off centered when on the middle screen, one of the few things that irks me and needs fixing.


----------

